
Copylead, Prospecting gone fast, easy and FUN - ilyes_dz
http://www.copylead.com
======
ilyes_dz
Copylead helps sales teams, salesmen, business developers to save leads from
Social networks to Salesforce CRM instantly.

The problem is that prospecting means too much data entry and that itself is
really boring and wastes a lots of valuable sales time, Copylead made it
quick, easy & FUN.

With Copylead data entry is no longer a pain, one click to save leads to
Salesforce. All your lead information are immediately sent to Salesforce CRM,
including email, phone, company and exclusively profile photo.

Copylead works with the most popular social networks; LinkedIn, Twitter,
Gmail, Facebook and AngelList. More to come soon...

Copylead will make it 10 times faster and cost effective for you to get leads
from social networks.

------
idrissYC
I think copylead it will be one of happiest news for saloperons ad all who do
prospecting, it really helps to optimize your time on copy past and focus only
on what that matter for tham collectting prospects

